# D.L. Moody vs. Geerhardus Vos: Who's Better to Study?



## Deleted member 8298 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi folks,

Surely you are familiar with Vos, the father of what is now called "Reformed Biblical Theology" or "Reformed Theology of the History of Redemption."

He is currently losing to D.L. Moody on Logos Bible Software's March Madness contest, and that just can't be. 

Even if you're not a Logos user, you can do a lot of Reformed folks and seminary students like me a huge favor by casting you vote for him. Every round he wins, the more discounted his works become. 

You can cast your vote here: http://www.logosmarchmadness.com/matches/division-3-round-1-moody-vs-vos/?src=match-window-152

And you can see the rest of the contenders here: http://www.logosmarchmadness.com/


----------



## Deleted member 8298 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Geerhardus Vos vs. D.L. Moody: Who is Better to Study?*

Hi folks,

Surely you are familiar with Vos, the father of what is now called "Reformed Biblical Theology" or "Reformed Theology of the History of Redemption."

He is currently losing to D.L. Moody on Logos Bible Software's March Madness contest, and that just can't be. 

Even if you're not a Logos user, you can do a lot of Reformed folks and seminary students like me a huge favor by casting you vote for him. Every round he wins, the more discounted his works become. 

You can cast your vote here: http://www.logosmarchmadness.com/mat...tch-window-152

And you can see the rest of the contenders here: http://www.logosmarchmadness.com/​


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome to the PB, and thanks for the heads up. I notice that John Calvin has only a slight lead over John MacArthur. Some other surprising contests within the current voting status, and some not so surprising.


----------



## johnny (Mar 8, 2016)

Doesn't Spurgeon usually win these things.
Happy to vote for Voss, but being a numbers game, Moodys gonna win. 

Just checked the votes, wow thats pretty close.
Voss might just pull this off.


----------



## MW (Mar 8, 2016)

Theologians face off -- could this generation become more idiotic? While this kind of thing goes on there is little hope for theology.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 8, 2016)

MW said:


> Theologians face off -- could this generation become more idiotic? While this kind of thing goes on there is little hope for theology.



I guess a theological cage fight is out of the question then. MTA (Mixed Theological Arts) Where is Aimee Byrd?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 8, 2016)

MW said:


> Theologians face off -- could this generation become more idiotic?



We probably don't want to find out....


----------



## Jack K (Mar 8, 2016)

I suppose you've figured out where to click in order to vote. I was poking around on the voting site a few days ago and never could figure out how to actually cast a vote.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 8, 2016)

I can understand why a company would do something like this in order to choose whose works to discount. What I can't understand is why Bryan Chappell is beating John Owen 65% to 35%. I'm sure Dr. Chappell would be confounded to learn that.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 8, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> I can understand why a company would do something like this in order to choose whose works to discount. What I can't understand is why Bryan Chappell is beating John Owen 65% to 35%. I'm sure Dr. Chappell would be confounded to learn that.



I wondered if Logos assigned the matchups randomly or had purpose behind it. It looks random. I don't see Owen vs. Chapell, though. I see Owen running ahead of Francis Chan.

I suppose that as a fun way to draw attention to the authors whose works they offer, it's a harmless enough gimmick. At first I wondered if it was appropriate. But maybe we just shouldn't take it as a too-serious contest. Perhaps one needs to be familiar with the U.S. college basketball tournament to appreciate the spirit in which this is presented. It's an engaging way for Logos to ask their customers to vote on which works they would like offered at a discount.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 8, 2016)

Jack K said:


> I suppose that as a fun way to draw attention to the authors whose works they offer, it's a harmless enough gimmick. At first I wondered if it was appropriate. But maybe we just shouldn't take it as a too-serious contest. Perhaps one needs to be familiar with the U.S. college basketball tournament to appreciate the spirit in which this is presented. It's an engaging way for Logos to ask their customers to vote on which works they would like offered at a discount.



It looks like it's really just a way of polling people on whose works to put on sale, but I find the way that it's presented distasteful.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 8, 2016)

MW said:


> Theologians face off -- could this generation become more idiotic? While this kind of thing goes on there is little hope for theology.



More idiotic? You mean like this gem from 1980?


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 8, 2016)

Its pretty sad to see who is beating who. That's the state of 'evangelicalism' if it dare be called that. Walton beats Bonor, a man whose best known books are premised on denying Adam and Eve and creation ex nihilio.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 8, 2016)

Derrick Beining said:


> He is currently losing to D.L. Moody on Logos Bible Software's March Madness contest, and that just can't be.



Good things can come...

When I was a brand new Christian in the Assembly's of God church, I signed up for Bible correspondence course from Moody Bible Institute. When I got to the part on the dispensations the teaching was so vague on one or more of the ages that I knew then and there that this could not be true. So Moody Bible Institute was responsible for me coming out of dispensationalism.


----------



## johnny (Mar 9, 2016)

What needs to be remembered is that you are not voting for your favorite theologian,
You are voting to increase the discount status of any said theologian.

So in the case of Sproul vs Calvin, I would vote Sproul because I already own the Calvin 500 series.
Also with Voss and Moody, I technically should have voted for Moody as I already own Voss on Logos.

Of course I only thought of all this afterwoods,


----------



## johnny (Apr 6, 2016)

N.T. Wright just won this contest.

Now all of his books on Logos are 70 per cent off.

Is there anything of worth in his catalogue that can be recomended?
I am aware that he is controversial with his NPP views.


----------

